
Ben Huh of "I Can Has Cheezburger" is quietly building a humor empire - rms
http://mixergy.com/cheezburger-fail-ben-huh/
======
MartinCron
"Rule #6 If you want to be a CEO, get close to other CEOs"

I came to this same conclusion the last time I was job seeking and it was a
critical decision factor for me, coming from a larger company where I had
little contact with any decision makers. The job I wound up taking was the one
where the CEO met me for coffee to discuss what the company was all about.

That CEO who met me for coffee was Ben Huh. Working at Cheezburger has been
one of the most satisfying jobs I have ever had.

------
onewland
Quietly?

[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286,00....](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286,00.html)
doesn't seem too quiet, and on the internets he's extremely famous.

------
gsmaverick
What I see in Ben is how much responsibility he takes for his failures and
having to fire his employees. This was a very refreshing interview.

------
aarongough
Very timely. Just as I start work on a community site...

The point I came away with most from this was 'listen to your community'. I
think that to an extent you really need to be a part of the community on your
site for it to be successful.

I think PG & Hacker News are a good example of this...

~~~
kierank
If you've ever seen any of the comments on failblog/cheezburger etc, you'd
realise that Hacker News isn't a good comparison.

Having said that Ben seemed like a nice guy when he had a drink with us in
London last year.

~~~
unalone
Hacker News isn't here to make money, and it attracts users because people
come for YCombinator. Managing a community is much different when you don't
have that, and it's very easy to trip up.

------
rms
Good mission statement: "We want to make you happy for a few minutes each
day."

[http://failblog.org/2009/09/30/thank-you-for-2-years-of-
the-...](http://failblog.org/2009/09/30/thank-you-for-2-years-of-the-
cheezburger-network/)

~~~
nsrivast
Could be a perfect user of a micropayment service.

------
philwelch
Top of page: "If you like this interview, vote for it on news.ycombinator.com
--Andrew"

~~~
ckinnan
I'm a big fan of Mixergy-- Andrew's interviews are terrific and from the
perspective of aspiring entrepreneurs. Definitely a site that will be of
interest to HN readers.

~~~
weaksauce
It should also be noted that Andrew is an active HN member and goes by the
screen name AndrewWarner.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=AndrewWarner>

I also love his mixergy interviews, very inspirational.

------
Shanem21
Inspirational dialog

------
alanthonyc
Hi Andrew,

I like your site and find your interviews generally insightful. However, must
you shill for karma points? Not sure what others here think about it.

~~~
rms
I got the karma points. And there's nothing wrong with submitting your own
stuff anyways.

~~~
alanthonyc
Good point, my bad! You're absolutely right, there's nothing wrong with
promoting good stuff.

